# How to fix oak table.



## BigDaddyR (Feb 4, 2013)

Only place I could think to post this. 

My wife said it was okay to use paper plates on her treasured oak dining table and it left whitish spots in several places. She's tried Murphy's Oil. Any ideas on how to fix this and make me a hero? Thanks for any help with this. It's a nice table and it irritates me every time I walk by. 

View attachment 277347


View attachment 277348


View attachment 277349


View attachment 277350



Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## woodchuck357 (Feb 4, 2013)

*It looks like moisture in the finish*

Try her hair drier.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## BigDaddyR (Feb 5, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> Try her hair drier.:msp_thumbsup:



I kind of thought it looked like moisture also. Seriously with the hair dryer? Get it hot and put in close to the table to heat out the moisture?


----------



## woodchuck357 (Feb 5, 2013)

*gently, just warm her up.*

I have a book some where around here titled "The Furniture Doctor" if I could just remember what color it is I could look up exactly how to fix the table.

SWMBO decided to rearrange our books by size and color. I have to admit the shelves do look nicer. But now I cant find diddly squat.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Feb 5, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> I have a book some where around here titled "The Furniture Doctor" if I could just remember what color it is I could look up exactly how to fix the table.
> 
> SWMBO decided to rearrange our books by size and color. I have to admit the shelves do look nicer. But now I cant find diddly squat.



If you find it I'd be curious. I'll do a website search also, just figured I'd start here with the wood experts for a quick fix.


----------



## 1ruralmailman (Feb 15, 2013)

one of the weirdest sounding tricks i ever heard of,but has worked for me in the past with moisture problems in wood is to coat the area with mayonaise,let it sit a short time then wipe it off. i dont understand how it works,but it has for me in the past.good luck .ps try it in a small spot first to see how it does.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Feb 15, 2013)

1ruralmailman said:


> one of the weirdest sounding tricks i ever heard of,but has worked for me in the past with moisture problems in wood is to coat the area with mayonaise,let it sit a short time then wipe it off. i dont understand how it works,but it has for me in the past.good luck .ps try it in a small spot first to see how it does.



I will give that a shot and thanks for the idea. What kind of short time are we talking about 10 minutes or so? 20?


----------



## 1ruralmailman (Feb 15, 2013)

usually 5 to 10 minutes seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## hardhack (Feb 23, 2013)

*fine woodworking*

My guess is that you are dealing with a finish issue rather than a wood issue. Not an expert myself, but there is a wealth of information available through Fine Woodworking Magazine, and at the Library. Look for books and articles by Bob Flexner and Jeff Jewitt to name a couple. Or go to Amazon where you can look at what different books have to offer in order to home in on the answer that suits your question.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Feb 23, 2013)

hardhack said:


> My guess is that you are dealing with a finish issue rather than a wood issue. Not an expert myself, but there is a wealth of information available through Fine Woodworking Magazine, and at the Library. Look for books and articles by Bob Flexner and Jeff Jewitt to name a couple. Or go to Amazon where you can look at what different books have to offer in order to home in on the answer that suits your question.



I agree. I belive it's a finish issue also. Tried the mayo trick and it came away with a red tint and didn't seem to help. May have stripped some of the finish as well. I may have to look at refinishing or do a little more research.


----------



## rock (Feb 25, 2013)

You can try a damp cloth and an iron just dont over heat do a litte at a time
seams to work 80% of the time. its just moisture in your finish. Hope this helps


----------



## woodchuck357 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Nix on the damp cloth*

IT works for raising a dent but would make this worse.

The finish is possibly lacquer or tung oil. 
http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Ezine/Articles/Solutions_for_Removing_White_Rings_9009.aspx


----------



## BigDaddyR (Feb 28, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> IT works for raising a dent but would make this worse.
> 
> The finish is possibly lacquer or tung oil.
> Solutions for Removing White Rings? | Articles | Woodworker's Journal eZine



Great article. Thanks for the link. I'll have to try to determine which it is and go from there to treat it


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 8, 2013)

What part of MD do you live in? I'm just outside of Frederick, Joe.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Mar 12, 2013)

Middle of Westminster. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------

